# Snowbird engine available



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought some parts including an engine that I was told came on a snowbird. It's a Briggs and has a metal tank and glass fuel bowl under the tank. I would guess it's larger like 7 or 8 HP. I can get a model # tomorrow.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, glass bowl, whats that, like 60 yrs old .....


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I got some pics of it


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow! Get it running.:surprise:


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm guess that it is from 4-6 HP. Back then, 7-8 hp engines were used in cars ! LOL


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

That would be a 6hp. They used this engine on models 261, 262, 263 and the 264. Great engines!


----------



## Nhpyro (Jan 16, 2018)

Here's a link for the Briggs and Stratton 143300 series engine parts list: https://www.lawnmowerpros.com/pdfs/briggs-and-stratton/143300-ms4807-0188.pdf

Photos of one of those Briggs 6HP motors completely rebuilt and awaiting mounting in a S-262


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

That looks nice all painted up!! 

If anyone needs, let me know.


----------

